# How do you feel about make-up vending machines?



## SparklingWaves (Dec 27, 2007)

To my knowledge, Elizabeth Arden is the first make-up line to be distributed via a vending machine in the U.S. Other companies on Zoom Systems, http://www.zoomsystems.com/index.html, brand list are StriVectin, Coty Star Scents, Rosetta Stone, Proactiv solution, Sony Access, & Apple iPod.

Apparently, the idea of vending machines for make-up is not a new idea. According to this article in 2004, http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/3637404.stm, there has been interest in stocking these make-up machines at schools, bowling alleys, and cinemas. 

Is this the future of many of the high-end makeup lines?   What do you think?


----------



## COBI (Dec 27, 2007)

They've had proactiv machines at a local mall for about 2 years (at least); I still think it's odd everytime I see them.


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 27, 2007)

One of my friends recently took a trip to Japan, and there are apparently vending machines for EVERYTHING! Apparently clothing, beer, (sorry thats all I can recall though I know there were some weirder ones...)

I personally do not like that, I'd rather go to a store to purchase whatever it is I'm purchasing, and not through a vending machine. My limits for vending machines are the classic---soda/water and snack food ones. 

It would be something hard for me to get used to, though I have to say the COTY scents and being able to try them sounds good in theory, but I can see goofballs whether they are children or adults--abusing these.


----------



## Dizzy (Dec 27, 2007)

I think it's very impersonal; half the fun of shopping for makeup is learning from the MAs.  

Also, it just seems odd.  Soda?  Vending machine candidate.  Foundation?  Not so much.


----------



## baby_love (Dec 27, 2007)

I've seen ipod vending machines...wtf?  I thought that was weird but cosmetic vending machines?  that's totally strange..how can you try the product?


----------



## nunu (Dec 27, 2007)

i think it's weird!

I would lose my intrest in shopping if that was the case!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 27, 2007)

it would be cool for drugstore makeup, if you already knew what you wanted like lip gloss or something. I'm not sure why it would be cool, it just would.

Not for MAC though


----------



## frocher (Dec 27, 2007)

....


----------



## Holly (Dec 27, 2007)

dont like the sounds of it.

First of all whenever I try and use vending machines whatever I try and buy gets stuck
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And then, unless the makeup is like bubble wrapped or something, the idea of it falling when I pick what I want, it could potentially break- yikes!

And it's also impersonal, i like going in the store, testing the product on the back of my hand, and then getting it.  What if you press the wrong button when youre making your selection? That would just suck

But I guess i'd have to see what the vending machines are like, Im just used to the ones with candy and pop


----------



## Loveleighe (Dec 27, 2007)

i think if its for something more than a commercial than it's lame. I agree with the others it is impersonal and just seems like careless move of those companies. I mean if you don't value your product enough to just put it in the same machine that distrubutes honey buns and 25 cent gum, then why should i? I'll just take my business to a company who wants  to put effort into selling me their products. I mean come on people, stop being lazy.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Dec 27, 2007)

*Gosh....Has anyone ever tried to get a candy bar/a bag of chips, etc. from a vending machine and have it get stuck? Well, I'd be pretty pissed if that happened with a $60 compact!*


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 27, 2007)

I like to test colors before I buy - that's why I stick to department store lines, MAC and Sephora.  I'd be really pissed if I bought a color from a vending machine and it looked funky on me.  Where the heck would I return it?!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*Gosh....Has anyone ever tried to get a candy bar/a bag of chips, etc. from a vending machine and have it get stuck? Well, I'd be pretty pissed if that happened with a $60 compact!*_

 

Totally agree.   If I bought $200 haul, it better come out of that machine.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 27, 2007)

I think the whole concept is geared towards those individuals who know exactly what they want and have tried/bought the products they intend to get out of the machine. 
Think of it this way, you go to mac and want carbon eyeshadow for example. You know you want it and that you don't need any reccs or anything else but you have to wait 10/15 minutes for a ma to go get it for you. You also don't want the hassle of being bumped or bothered. Enter the vending machine.

And i think they would probably make this machine like one of those snapple machines, a shelf raises to get the product while it slides down the chute. 

Not saying I am pro or against per se, just saying that I can see where the makers of this are coming from.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh, there is defiantly pros and cons to this for sure.


----------



## janelovesyou (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_One of my friends recently took a trip to Japan, and there are apparently vending machines for EVERYTHING! Apparently clothing, beer, (sorry thats all I can recall though I know there were some weirder ones...)_

 
Apparently they also sell used women's undies in vending machines as well over there.

And I've also seen proactiv in vending machines as well as dvd rentals.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 28, 2007)

I just saw Proactive being sold in a vending machine at Macy's. It looked pretty cheezy. It was like off in a corner.


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 28, 2007)

well seeing as elizabeth arden's makeup is as disposable as a coke can, i think it's a pretty good idea...


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 28, 2007)

ewwww used women's undies? WTF and what genius *ahem sarcasm* thought up that business proposal. 

lol I knew there were some crazier ones out there!!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 28, 2007)

Lol its funny. Now I can get my soda & lipgloss at the same time!


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 28, 2007)

i think that'd be a cool idea.. but i dunno.. it could go both ways..  I'd rather buy my shit from the store.


----------



## Temptasia (Dec 28, 2007)

Who says a makeup addict can't get her fix in a bowling alley?

Sorta like when a smoker buys cigarettes from those machines.


----------



## User49 (Dec 28, 2007)

I think it would be lovely for smaller companies like Bonne Bell where all you need is like a chapstick. But I wouldn't like to get Elizabeth Arden products or Estee Lauder or Mac stuff from a machine, because you need advice with the higher end cosmetics...


----------



## landonsmother (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*Gosh....Has anyone ever tried to get a candy bar/a bag of chips, etc. from a vending machine and have it get stuck? Well, I'd be pretty pissed if that happened with a $60 compact!*_

 
LOL!  that's what i was thinking too!  imagine going to a vending machine that carries MAC & dispensing $14 for an eyeshadow only for the machine to eat your money or give you the wrong color.  LOL.  that would SUCK.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 28, 2007)

I will say that it sounds odd.  I would have to learn to wrap my brain around that new paradigm.  I do agree that you lose customer service, but if you are looking for customer service, than I am sure those folks would have the sense to visit a counter.  Well, one would like to think so. 

I think it is a great if it's an effective tool for someone who knows what they want and would like it in a hurry.  

I worry about the practical issues like: Can I return it?  Where?  What if the item dispensed is broken?  For example, I have an iPod.  I know how it works.  I don't need help in purchasing it, but if it breaks a day after I buy it - what then?  I'm sure they have systems in place, but I wouldn't be happy if they required extra steps.


----------



## redambition (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of vending machines. I like the human contact aspect of buying something from a shop.

If there's little alternative, then i'll use one, but i always prefer to buy from a shop, even for a plain old bottle of water.

it's an interesting and possibly useful concept for the person who knows what they want and wants it quickly, but i'm not usually in that much of a hurry.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Dec 28, 2007)

There are grocery vending machines out there. They are like full service grocery stores. You can get eggs and all kinds of things. I think it is totally cool. Probably not something I'd use cause I like to touch things I buy, but still cool.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 28, 2007)

I've seen vending machines like these in high end Hotels. buying everything from GPS navigation systems to shampoo, Its insane! but I think its really neat


----------



## reverieinbflat (Dec 28, 2007)

The mark up for a vending machine soda is ridiculous, especially in malls and heavily trafficked areas. Do all these no machine have a huge mark-up too? Instead $2 for a carton of eggs, it's $4. You're paying for the convenience.


----------



## COBI (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reverieinbflat* 

 
_The mark up for a vending machine soda is ridiculous, especially in malls and heavily trafficked areas. Do all these no machine have a huge mark-up too? Instead $2 for a carton of eggs, it's $4. You're paying for the convenience._

 
I know the Proactiv machine in my area is the same pricing that I've seen on informercials and about.

I felt bad one day because there was this 14yo-ish girl, and she was SO embarassed by her mom buying the proactiv right there in the middle of the mall for her.


----------



## Divinity (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm totally for the personal connection with the sales people and the MAs - that is half the fun!  Nerts to the vending machine.


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 29, 2007)

Hmm, I think, maybe if they had the vending machine right next to the counter. So the people who know what they want can just get it there and not bother with the counter and can get it from there. Other than that, I can't see why people would bother with them. With all the LE collections, I doubt MAC could put more than the basics in there anyways.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 29, 2007)

i saw the Elizabeth Arden vending machine right in front of the train station's entrance/exit inside the mall in the food court area.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 30, 2007)

lmao kudos to the chick that thought up makeup compacts getting stuck like our bags of chips do... lmao.. that'd be ridiculous..


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandyKisses1018* 

 
_lmao kudos to the chick that thought up makeup compacts getting stuck like our bags of chips do... lmao.. that'd be ridiculous.._

 
Imagine that since people already beat up machines to get the stuck bags of chips out... what a make-up crazed chick would do to get a stuck $20+ compact out!


----------



## Joslyn (Jan 1, 2008)

i've bought products out of a proactiv vending machine before. it is a bit easier, considering that i didn't have to wait for it to come in the mail, pay for s&h and all that jazz. 

but, there were people watching me, and i wanted to shoo them away. its not exciting if i buy a bottle of water in a vending machine, why must you watch me buy something to get rid of my acne?


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 3, 2008)

I think its a cool idea. 

There's been a few times where I left the house in a rush only to find out I forgot to take my makeup bag with me and then I'd spend the good part of my day avoiding people at work, trying to hide at my desk and desperately looking for some l/g, mascara or lip balm. If there was a vending machine at work or in the building I wouldn't have to wait until I have some free time to run to the nearest drug store. 

I imagine this would work well at airporta too, once you've passes access to the duty free shops.   

It will work best for those who know what they want already, and I think they should offer a slight discount since there's no service or samples provided


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 3, 2008)

i saw one at the mall. I don't think you'll see them installed in your office kitchen or at your local middle school but it could be useful at airports or someplace.


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_well seeing as elizabeth arden's makeup is as disposable as a coke can, i think it's a pretty good idea..._


----------

